# ADGA Purebred & Experimental Doelings-MO



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

I need to move some bottle doelings QUICK!! I find myself taking so much time to feed these darlings three times a day, on top of the rest of life, that I have no time to build the fence I MUST build. Not to mention all the other projects I'm way behind on. As you can tell, the internet is one of the things that have gone by the wayside lately!
So I have put lower prices than usual on some of these kids. These are all really nice-looking doelings. 4 of them are sired by Dune. I am freshening Dunes yearling daughters this year and they are looking GOOD, and milking GREAT. The 5th doeling is sired by a nice milky buck owned by a friend. All should be good future milkers. Contact me at 417-349-2217.

Located near Mountain Grove, MO. I *may* be heading to Rolla, MO soon, to drop off a buckling. If anyone is interested in meeting me there, I could easily do that.

DUNE X OLIVIA DOELINGS



The 1st doeling is a light orange with white splash on her left side and white bands on the lower half of her front legs. She looks lighter in this pic than she actually is.



Second doeling is a brown with lighter and darker trim and facial markings. Both doelings have wattles.



Olivia with her buckling.

Celtic Knot AS Olivia had triplets, two does and a buck. Olivia is a nice doe, able to milk well and still keep herself in good shape. She is a good mother and a willing milker. The two doelings are for sale as bottle kids. These are beautiful healthy kids, have never been sick. Are on the bottle, getting three meals of milk a day and starting to nibble on hay. They come with registration applications and will be disbudded and tattooed. These pictures were taken at a few days old, but they are going on two weeks old now. Their sire is Amberwood Pretty Boy Dune. You can find Olivia and Dune on my site( www.ozarkjewels.net ). Entire doe herd tests CAE negative every year. CL-free herd. $150 Each.

Dams ADGA pedigree: 
http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=E001581911
Sires ADGA pedigree: 
http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=L001581913


EXTREME X BREEZE DOELING







She is the second one from the left in the group shot.

Sire is a Purebred Lamancha and dam is a Purebred Nubian. From a set of triplets, two bucklings and one doeling. She is a quirky, elf-eared, orange and cream cutie. Born mid-February, she is growing like a weed and loves to eat. On three meals of milk a day and all the hay she can eat. Dam is CAE negative, tested this year. Doeling is healthy, disbudded and very ready to go. Comes with registration application, will be tattooed before she leaves. Both sire and dam lines should carry milk. Doeling is two months old. $125.
Sires ADGA Pedigree:
http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=L001547428
Dams ADGA Pedigree:
http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=N001599316



DUNE X SPIRIT DOELINGS



This doeling is an odd but pretty color. Sort of a cream/grey/peach swirl. Has no wattles.





This girl looks white in the pic, but she has peach/light grey over her shoulders and hips. Very light. Has wattles.



Dam at milking time.

I have twin Lamancha doelings out of Spirit and Dune for sale. These are beautiful healthy kids, have never been sick. Are on the bottle, getting three meals of milk a day and starting to nibble on hay. These girls are out of a lovely first freshening yearling, who is milking over 1/2 a gallon of milk a day and is still going up in production. Nice teats, not too big for a young doe, but still big enough to milk. Dams temperment is very sweet and affectionate. Sire has good temperment as well. The kid pictures are of the doelings at about 4 days old. They are now going on two weeks old. These kids come with registration application and will be disbudded and tattooed. Entire doe herd tests CAE negative every fall. CL-free herd! $150 each.
Sires ADGA pedigree: 
http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=L001581913
Dams ADGA pedigree: 
http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=L001627224


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

Had someone off craigslist ask me what "experimental" meant. Just in case someone here has wondered, here is my reply.

"Experimental just means that they are fully registered on both sides with American Dairy Goat Association, but that their parentage has two different registered breeds in it. In these doelings case, their dam ( Olivia )was 50% registered Purebred Nubian, and 50% registered Purebred Lamancha. She was bred to a Purebred Lamancha. So these doelings are 75% Lamancha/25% Nubian, but 100& registered and you can trace their background all the way back on the ADGA database. That is what Experimental means. Thanks for asking."


----------

